# Black streaks, how do I remove them?



## bazzal

Hi all,
I know this has been asked many times, But how do I remove these black marks from the van. I have tried tar/glue remover, wd40, polish but nothing works. The marks appear to be stains that go beyond the surface and was wondering if I need to be looking at t-cut. I would like your input before I go and do something that will ruin the van!  . Cheers for any thoughts. Baz............


----------



## Zebedee

Strewth Baz - I thought for a moment you had black streaks on the new forum layout. 8O 8O 

That really would have sent Nuke into the funny farm!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

All I can say to you is, "Muc off!" 8O 

It's quite expensive, but goes a long way and works a treat.

Dave


----------



## bazzal

Cheers Zebedee, I have not tried "Muc off", is it that good. Baz...


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Baz

I was put onto it by a mobile caravan service engineer who used to service my mate's van on our drive (_'cos it was more convenient than in storage with no leccy or water_.)

It comes in a trigger spray bottle and you use it neat and sparingly. A gentle spray and almost immediate wipe with a damp rag and the streaks just vanish. Precious little effort needed, even on really mucky streaks.

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Most hard surface cleaners will do the job.. Try Flash liquid.

On my last caravan I used to wash it with wash n wax with a squirt of non scratch cream cleaner on the sponge. Works wonders.


Muc off / Fuchs Off expensive due to high profit


Dave p


----------



## longhorn

nothing better than washing powder in quite hot water


----------



## chrisgreen

autoglym motorcycle cleaner.
spray on wipe of.


chris


----------



## terrydactyl

I bought some Thetford RV Cleaner at a recent MH show. The trader said to dilute it down 2 to 1 and just spray it on. It is ruddy marvelous! Just squirt and wipe, nothing could be easier. It also removes squashed flies
Terry


----------



## brillopad

Go to lidl's and get some of this 99p spray on wipe off, seemples .dennis


----------



## Telbell

As recommended by rt1 I popped into our Poundland & bought "Elbow Grease" in a squirt bottle.

Works a treat


----------



## Zebedee

Telbell said:


> As recommended by rt1 I popped into our Poundland & bought "Elbow Grease" in a squirt bottle.
> 
> Works a treat


Don't believe you Tel. 8O 8O

Come over and demonstrate! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## bazzal

Cheers everyone for your input, I used Autoglym tar/gum remover as recommended by Brownhills of Newark last week when we were over there, well I bought and tried it, does nothing to remove deep stains. I shall try some of what has been mentioned. Is there anything that I MUST NOT USE. Thanks again all. Baz............ :?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Do not use anything with solvents.

Dave p


----------



## inkey-2008

Wirewool, can leave a few scratch marks and not much else.

Andy


----------



## Telbell

> Don't believe you Tel. Shocked Shocked
> 
> Come over and demonstrate! Laughing Laughing Laughing


I suppose if I send you "before and after pics" that wouildn't really be evidence would it Dave ? :lol:

If rt1 is about (think that's his username) he'll corroborate-I'll try and find him! :wink:

edit: ri1 provides corroboration here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-81591-days0-orderasc-0.html
:lol:


----------



## rl1

I did say it was good stuff!!  Your be using it on everything now!


----------



## Telbell

> I did say it was good stuff!! Very Happy Your be using it on everything now!


As I write this, swmbo is cleaning the car with it! And a good result too.

Going back to Poundland tomorrow for a couple more bottles so you can stick your "Miracle Dry Wash" .....and your "Muc Off" :lol: :lol:

Thanks again for that ri1 !!


----------



## Phillip

bazzal said:


> Is there anything that I MUST NOT USE.


Elbow grease and a wet sponge, it'll get you nowhere :lol: :lol:


----------



## dovtrams

I tried elbow grease yesterday and was kn.....cked last night, moreover the marks were still there. I have just tried Elbow Grease as recommended by a few people and it is marvellous. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Elbow Grease a yellow liquid in a aerosol bottle from the pound shop, just done mine today, the streaks came straight off in an instant.

Never believed it would work but I thought it would be worth investing a pound!. best thing since sliced bread does everything cooker, van walls the lot.

Superb.


----------



## Jezport

Always use PH neutral cleaners on your MH as it is amazing how they always find their way into seals.

Some solvents are also harmful and will disolve certain plastics. i.e. acetone will disolve uncoated polycarbonate, so dont just hope for the best!


----------



## Telbell

> Elbow Grease a yellow liquid in a aerosol bottle from the pound shop, just done mine today, the streaks came straight off in an instant.
> 
> Never believed it would work but I thought it would be worth investing a pound!. best thing since sliced bread does everything cooker, van walls the lot.


Are you watching Zebedee? :lol:

-Dunno about neutural PH but Elbow Grease is solvent free.


----------



## bazzal

Hi all, cheers for all the advice I shall go to the m/h tomorrow armed with a variety of goodies to see if them pesky black stains will vanish. Mmmmm I now see why so many of you are into ELBOW GREASE, I thought I would check it out on Google and guess what! ITS A SEX LUBRICANT. I only want to clean it?


----------



## Telbell

Nah- wrong one bazza :lol: :lol:

Try this http://www.concordextra.com/product...BOW+GREASE+LEMON+ALL+PURPOSE+DEGREASER+500ML/


----------



## bazzal

Hi all again, Well I managed to remove the black streaks using a product called stardrop from our pound shop but the question now is how and what do I use to remove the shinny stains from where the black marks were, ie; blend into the vans finish as when you look along the side there are all these vertical shinny streaks. Again let me thankyou all for your help so far. Cheers Baz..............


----------



## Otto-de-froste

I intend to get some Elbow Grease; and hope it works, but have used cream cleaner sparingly before.

Sorry to hijack the thread, but like other members, I have not been able to find a safe and effective way to clean the roof.

After trawling round Halfords and B&Q looking for those cranked pole brushes that don't seem to be around any more, and gasping at the price of combi ladders, I decided to pop into a local car hand wash, and ask if they would do the roof.

They were quiet, and said yes, (so I asked them to speak up) - joke :roll: 

So for the grand total of £15 I got the van cleaned, including jetwash and brushing of the roof.

Looked from the bedroom window when she was back on the drive, and - hey! Its' white again 

OK, the wash wasn't top notch, but I can sort that out with some ELBOW GREASE.

But £15 eh? - not worth having to stand out in the cold, footing the ladder for the missus is it?

I had to remind them not to put the ladder against the Fiamma or the van for that matter without wrapping some cloth round to protect the paint, and then had to remind them not to point the jet into the heater flue and the fridge grilles

I was threatened only once - so not so bad there then

So - if you live in Chesterfield, Sheffield, Dronfield area it's a grubby little place at Unstone

They will also do a full polish (not Polish  ) for fifty squid so when the weather improves a bit more I'll get the little lass gleaming again

O


----------



## Jezport

Otto-de-froste said:


> I intend to get some Elbow Grease; and hope it works, but have used cream cleaner sparingly before.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread, but like other members, I have not been able to find a safe and effective way to clean the roof.
> 
> After trawling round Halfords and B&Q looking for those cranked pole brushes that don't seem to be around any more, and gasping at the price of combi ladders, I decided to pop into a local car hand wash, and ask if they would do the roof.
> 
> They were quiet, and said yes, (so I asked them to speak up) - joke :roll:
> 
> So for the grand total of £15 I got the van cleaned, including jetwash and brushing of the roof.
> 
> Looked from the bedroom window when she was back on the drive, and - hey! Its' white again
> 
> OK, the wash wasn't top notch, but I can sort that out with some ELBOW GREASE.
> 
> But £15 eh? - not worth having to stand out in the cold, footing the ladder for the missus is it?
> 
> I had to remind them not to put the ladder against the Fiamma or the van for that matter without wrapping some cloth round to protect the paint, and then had to remind them not to point the jet into the heater flue and the fridge grilles
> 
> I was threatened only once - so not so bad there then
> 
> So - if you live in Chesterfield, Sheffield, Dronfield area it's a grubby little place at Unstone
> 
> They will also do a full polish (not Polish  ) for fifty squid so when the weather improves a bit more I'll get the little lass gleaming again
> 
> O


To ruin your van with a pressure washer with highly corrosive TFR that will slowly rot the van away through any areas it has been forced into by high pressure water. Only £15 what a bargain :lol:

I wonder what brand of totally un-motorhome friendly polish they will use.


----------



## Telbell

> ie; blend into the vans finish as when you look along the side there are all these vertical shinny streaks.


Baz- I use 2 micro fibre cloths -one to put Elbow Grease on and the other to polish it off

No shinny (or shiny :wink: ) streaks left at all- or black ones :lol:


----------



## peedee

I also invested 99p for a bottle of Elbow Grease. My problem is tree sap or rather the black stuff certain insects living in the trees deposit on my roof. Autoglym engine cleaner and a good rub does shift it but Elbow Grease is equally as good and much cheaper. 

A final polish with Autoglym restores the shine and by the way it says on the polish bottle safe to use on fibre glass.

peedee


----------



## Wupert

peedee said:


> I also invested 99p for a bottle of Elbow Grease. My problem is tree sap or rather the black stuff certain insects living in the trees deposit on my roof. Autoglym engine cleaner and a good rub does shift it but Elbow Grease is equally as good and much cheaper.
> 
> A final polish with Autoglym restores the shine and by the way it says on the polish bottle safe to use on fibre glass.
> 
> peedee


I'm going to insist Mrs Wups reads this thread.

I'm exhausted just clicking the page changer


----------



## bazzal

Cheers ALL once again for your help, Telbell is there any particular type of microfibre cloth that I should ask for and will I need to do the whole side to blend?. Peedee is the autoglym called motorhome cleaner or is it called something else? Thanks for your time fellas. Baz..............


----------



## inkey-2008

I have just washed my van with fenwicks caravan cleaner and then gone round with Lidl bug remover to deal with the stubbon one's.
All shinney now.
Andy


----------



## wingnut2455

hi sent the wife for elbow grease works ok on the realy hard black streaks i use upvc cream cleaner as its finer than tcut appiy to damp cloth and rub of . dont use the liquid one.!


cheers jeff.


----------



## peedee

bazzal said:


> Peedee [/u]is the autoglym called motorhome cleaner or is it called something else? Thanks for your time fellas. Baz..............


It is just called Super Resin Polish, its available in most motoring shops.

peedee


----------

